# Sponsored 489 Visa Advise Plz



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there,
I am new to this forum...and i have seen expert responses made by you people, actually i too have a query...
I am a Professional Homoeopath in India for the last 8 years...and is interested in make my career in australia....and Homoeopath is listed in CSOL and my first cousin sister is living in adelaide...can she sponsor me ?
and secondly that i have already sent my documents for skill assessment and they were received in last week of october..How long will it take generally for such assessment with self employed experience...
This visa says that i can live in a particular region only for 4 years with provisional PR....can i change my state in any circumstance for a job or something....and what facilities and provisions will i get on my provisional PR like studies(domestic student) or other benefits extra....how is the job scenario for my first job.....
As my whole migration process will take nearly an year so i joined a yearly course of Healthcare management in India....will it help me to pursue a relevant job in australia or do i need to get this qualification also assessed to find a job...??

I know i have asked too much but will appreciate your effort to reply....!!
Awaiting reply !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

You get very little as a provisional visa holder. International fees for yourself at college and uni and possibly your kids school education. No medicare and no centerlink payments if you have kids. 

No you can not change states, you can usually move to other regional areas within the state but that's it. 

Is it your cousin or sister? Either way you can be sponsored by them if they live in the right area for the visa. 

The course may help but you are looking at a tiny and swamped market with alternative health treatments in Australia. You won't need to get it assessed if you are not using it as part of your skills assessment.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt reply...actually my first cousin sister will be sponsoring me she lives in south australia in sheidow park near adelaide....when will i get the PR...my agent told me about the domestic study facilities and to get PR i will have to work full time for a certain period before applying for PR...check this link.....wwwdotimmidotgovdotau/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-489/
Does this fulltime work have to be in relevant field of my skill or i can work in any other field too...if i want to change my profession?
And does it matter if i get sponsorship from a state or a relative....?
How often homoeopathy appears in States' sponsorship list....?
How difficult is it to get a job in Healthcare management field for a new comer to australia....?
It has been 8+ weeks and my assessment is still pending....?

Thanks in advance to reply...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

You can work as what you want but it must be in a regional area within the sponsoring state. You can not switch states and can not just get a job in the city or you won't be eligible for PR. You also must be living in a regional area. Personally I think it will be quite hard in some areas for you to get a job in your field. You won't get a health care management job off a 1 year college course. You would need a dgree in it as the Australians would have. You might be able to set yourself up in business as a homeopath but the customer base in a regional area would be tiny given the low population and % of the interested in alternative health. 

I don't know why your agent says you will get domestic fees, that's not true.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can work as what you want but it must be in a regional area within the sponsoring state. You can not switch states and can not just get a job in the city or you won't be eligible for PR. You also must be living in a regional area. Personally I think it will be quite hard in some areas for you to get a job in your field. You won't get a health care management job off a 1 year college course. You would need a dgree in it as the Australians would have. You might be able to set yourself up in business as a homeopath but the customer base in a regional area would be tiny given the low population and % of the interested in alternative health.
> 
> I don't know why your agent says you will get domestic fees, that's not true.


you can do any fulltime job including self-employing, even you work up to 2 part-time to make up 35 hours per week, not neccessary relative with your filed.

Depends on what kind of 489 sponsorship you are holding, if you got state SS, you only can live in regional area(excluding all capital cities, and a few major cities), if you are sponsored by a relative, you can live , work and study in any cities expect Syney, Brisbane, Newcasle and Wollongan, to be noticed, you are eligibled to live even in Mel CBD,

Not sure about if you can switch states or not within that 2 years, but i could not see any conditions so far to stop you switching states .


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd suggest you read the conditions of applying for the PR visa after the provisional as you don't seem to know which conditions apply or not and are giving out wrong advice.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I will be sponsored by my relative in south australia regional as they are on PR there and i will have to live in south australia only...can i work in adelaide metro...? and wat about studying fees as diac site mentions that i can study work and live anywhere in south australia whole region....how popular is homoeopathy in australia...?


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

where can i find these conditions to read before applying PR....can u post me the link...


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> I'd suggest you read the conditions of applying for the PR visa after the provisional as you don't seem to know which conditions apply or not and are giving out wrong advice.


Could you please point it out the 'wrong advice' you are talking about. I am pretty sure the information i provided above are all correct.

i am also the currently holder of 489 and i am quite sensitive with all the requirement of 887 in 2 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Not right now no, because I'm cooking christmas dinner & on my phone. 

You can study but if you look on any Australian Tafe or university you will see that only those who have PR or citizenship pay local fees. Everyone else pays as an international student. 

Australians like most alternative medicine and they charge a fortune for it compared to the UK. If you could get in to a practice or set up a business in the right area you could be very successful. That of course would take research of where is best, usually the more hippy downtown areas or in the more affluent neighbourhoods where people have the money to spend on such things. I found them charging x3 and higher what it would cost in the UK, same for herbal medicines, reiki etc. 

The postcodes and information on where you can live is under obligations on the visa page.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

homeme said:


> I will be sponsored by my relative in south australia regional as they are on PR there and i will have to live in south australia only...can i work in adelaide metro...? and wat about studying fees as diac site mentions that i can study work and live anywhere in south australia whole region....how popular is homoeopathy in australia...?


Hey mate, we are exactly in the same situation.please refer the immigration website about VISA 487( i am not able to post link cuz i am newbie here)

if you are sponsor by a relative, then you have to live in Designated areas of Australia, see search desigated areas in immigration website

cuz the whole South australia state is designated area, so of course you are work anywhere in SA even in adelaide metro, that is for sure.

and i dont you think you are eligible to access to medicare and you are not entitlled to pay the domestic tution fee as 489/478 is just a Provisional Visa. 

One more important thing, you do not have to live in same place as your sponsor, for instance, your sponsor is living in SA, but you do not have to live in SA as well, you just need to live in any place that belong to the designated area, e.g. you can work, live and study in Melburne city even your sponsor is in SA. That is confirmed with my agent.

For the work requirement i mention before is 100% correct, any full-time job even 2 part-time that hours make up to 35 hours per week.

the only one thing i am not sure is wether you can switch the states to make up total 24 months during the 2 years. I need to confirm with my agent.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I know i am late in replying was pretty much occupied with things.....
Thanks to you _Shel and cctt123 for responding to my query, and i would love to mention that i have gone through various informative threads in this site and think that all these would be really helpful for me to settle up in australia (things like what to do after landing there etc.).

I want to ask can i do such an arrangement so that i go alone first to australia leaving behind my wife and son for first few months (hard time) and call them later on ??

secondly, i want to ask you that it's already 10 weeks but i hvn't received my skill assessment not even online but the TAT of Vetassess is 8-10 weeks for GSM, what can i do at the moment ??

Thirdly, what could be an average earning of an alternative medicine practitioner in South australia ??

Thanks in advance....


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

homeme said:


> I know i am late in replying was pretty much occupied with things.....
> Thanks to you _Shel and cctt123 for responding to my query, and i would love to mention that i have gone through various informative threads in this site and think that all these would be really helpful for me to settle up in australia (things like what to do after landing there etc.).
> 
> I want to ask can i do such an arrangement so that i go alone first to australia leaving behind my wife and son for first few months (hard time) and call them later on ??
> ...


Is there anybody to reply......!!!!!


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a slight problem. So my EOI got picked and I had claimed 65 points and also logged in my application. But at the time of the EOI i had under claimed points by 5 points for qualification and then later on found out only post qualified experience is required. But had accidently claimed 5 points for it. My agent says I wont have a issue since I anyway have 65 points either way and I should not be worried.

The truth is I am very confused I think I should be fine but that 'never know' feeling is bugging the crap out of me. My agent is rather confident.


Regards,


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> you can do any fulltime job including self-employing, even you work up to 2 part-time to make up 35 hours per week, not neccessary relative with your filed.
> 
> Depends on what kind of 489 sponsorship you are holding, if you got state SS, you only can live in regional area(excluding all capital cities, and a few major cities), if you are sponsored by a relative, you can live , work and study in any cities expect Syney, Brisbane, Newcasle and Wollongan, to be noticed, you are eligibled to live even in Mel CBD,
> 
> Not sure about if you can switch states or not within that 2 years, but i could not see any conditions so far to stop you switching states .


Hi,

I got 489 SA recently and planned to move to Adelaide on 27th march 2014. As i see my visa condition 8539-it says i can move any where in regional australia. if this is the case I can move to regional postcodes near by melboure or sydney, after informing to SA govt.
Please let me know this is information is correct.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There are no regional postcodes 'near' Sydney


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi shel
Can you please advice if 487 visa is open for new applications..


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

Can anybody advise if someone has 489 regional sponsorship visa ,do he/she will able to work in NZ for say 2 years keeping in mind that he/she has to be in designated area for 2 years atleast for eligibility of 887 visa


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, 489 gives no right to enter NZ let alone work there. 

You are also bound by the conditions of the 489 to live and work in regional Australia.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you please advice if 487 visa is open for new applications as i saw in the website that it is closed.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Why mistrust the official DIBP website? 

487 was replaced in 2012 and you can not apply for one.


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi

I recently moved to Australia with this 489 visa. i am allowed to wok expect Brisbane, Newcastle and Wollongong and Sydney. 

I want to know what are all the difference between PR and this 489 visa. 

I am looking for job seriously last 2 months. I didn't get job in my field. what are the possible ways to get job? can i guidance to improve my job search. they are asking mainly for local experience? so how to get local experience? 




and i am


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

489 is a temporary visa. When the visa expires you must qualify for another visa or leave Australia. If you do not keep to the conditions you will not qualify for PR. 

It does not give access to privileges and services such as medicare and centrelink as PR does. 

It has strict conditions that must be kept to if you do not want to have to return home. 

Taking any job, paid lower usually than what you would usually accept will give you local experience. Taking up a TAFE or short uni course studying alongside Australian students will teach about Australian practices and will help on the job front.


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you shel. 

I am a electrical engineer having 8 years of experience. I am ready even if they are not paid/less pay. I like to get local experience, or any other casual/part time jobs also OK for time being till i get the one in my field. but really don't know how to find one.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi expats 
There is one confusion in my mind
If anyone get 489 visa 
They have to work in their own occupation in which they are nominated or he/she may work in any field

Regards 
Manu


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*489*

i think we(489 visa holder) can work in any field.


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*medical cost*

Hi,

I am in perth, Australia, recently moved with 489 visa. I am planning to get pregnant and give birth to a baby. 

but I heard as i am in 489 visa, I need to spent for medical on my own. do any one know cheap and best medical insurance provider, and what r the things do I need to check before taking an insurance? I think most of the companies give cover for the pregnancy after a year. 

So 

1) I want to know,the cheapest and best medical insurance provider to reduce the cost for my pregnancy checkups and delivery who giver immediate coverage. 

Also I heard government deposit money for a new born child in Australia? is that true? and it is for whom? even this applicable for 489 visa holders?

and if I give birth with 489 visa will the child get citizenship immediately? 

Thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You wont be covered for pregnancy for 12 months after you take out private insurance. 

No, 489 holders get nothing from the government.

No citizenship, they get a 489 like you.


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

thank u shel.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

*Electrical engineer*



vani said:


> Thank you shel.
> 
> I am a electrical engineer having 8 years of experience. I am ready even if they are not paid/less pay. I like to get local experience, or any other casual/part time jobs also OK for time being till i get the one in my field. but really don't know how to find one.


Hi vani,

I'm in the process of applying for PR too as an electrical engineer.. Have u found a job? How easy/ difficult is it to find a job there? I have 2 years of experience as a design engineer in india..


----------



## khan2014 (Sep 28, 2014)

HI,
I am new to this informative forum. I also need some advice from here about the Visa 489 FS,
My brother is having PR but he is not leaving in Australia at the moment can he sponsor me for Visa 489 
Thanks & Regards.


----------



## maize44 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Information needed*

Hi to all,

I am going to Australia on a 489 Visa, and I just want to ask regarding the school fees, since my agent is saying that I need to pay the school fees (primary school). Also I would like to ask regarding the medical insurance how much it will cost for me and my family (2 adults and 2 kids)

thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

for the Insurance, you can check on bupa.com or medibank.com.au..... remember that a 489 is considered as an overseas visitor for purpose of Medical Insurance...

I paid around 2800$ for annual premium last week for me & my wife... this amount will go up cause you also have two kids...


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

what is the cost for 3std in Victoria. I have 489fs visa


----------



## aggupta (May 22, 2014)

Hi Vani,

Hope you are doing good!! I was just going thru the forum and came across your posts and was trying to co-relate our situation.....We are planning to move to Adelaide (South Australia) most likely by April 2016 and had few queries!! It would be really greta if you could help us with those :

1. As we are moving as couple .... how to get casual job or jobs in our skillset (Me working in IT as Infrastructure Engineer and my Wife is into Conference and Events Management).

2. We are planning for our 1st baby over there, Can you please help us with cheap medical insurance as we need to buy one as we will be on 489 Regional Sponsored and is pregnancy and associated things covered in Private Medical Insurance from Day 1 or is there any waiting period.

3. How is your job going on...were you able to find job in your relevant filed and what was the hourly wage provided in casual jobs.

4. As we are sponsored by South Australia and complete State is defined as "Regional" we can work any part of South Australia...need to check as SA has sponsored can we only work in Regional Areas of South Australia or any Regional part of Australia. 

Thanks and Awaiting your response.


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Pls suggest will we get education and health/Medical benifits as we r going on 489 visa SA.My daughter is going to complete 12 this year so she will be looking for College straight way.
Regards,
Vandana 
Delhi


----------



## Newuser123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi ,

Have you moved to Adelaide ?? I am also in process of getting 489 Visa fir SA:fingerscrossed:. 

- Can you send me list of document you have submitted to DIAC ?? 

- Any financial proof needs to be submitted ??

- Howz engineering jobs prospects in SA.

- Which Medical insurance you opted for 

Pls let me know if your application processed by yourself by an agent.

Thanks in advance and appreciate any information you can provide.



aggupta said:


> Hi Vani,
> 
> Hope you are doing good!! I was just going thru the forum and came across your posts and was trying to co-relate our situation.....We are planning to move to Adelaide (South Australia) most likely by April 2016 and had few queries!! It would be really greta if you could help us with those :
> 
> ...


----------

